# الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2007)

سلام رب السلام و نعمة اله النعمة و بركة الهنا المبارك معكم يا احبة

نشكر الرب على النجاح المبارك الذي حققناه في فترة الصلب و القيامة التي تشرفنا في احيائها للمرة الثانية, لكن احيياناها في هذه السنة ببركة اكثر و بمجهود اكبر و بثمار اجود
فقد زاد عدد الزوار و المتصفحين بمئات الالاف للقسم المخصص للصلب و القيامة و للمنتدى و الموقع بشكل عام في هذه الفترة المباركة
لذلك هنيئا لكم يا مسيحي الشرق هذه الفرصة التي استغليتموها بجدارة للشهادة عن صلب المسيح و قيامته

احد فعاليتنا كانت بعض المسابقات التي سنعلن فائزيها:

مسابقة تصميم الصلب و القيامة 
فائزها الاول:
JesusIsMyGod

بتصميم









الفائز الثاني
†جــــــــو†


بتصميم









مسابقة افضل موضوع

حورنا هذه المسابقة الى مسابقة المشاعر التي هي فكرة الاخ الحبيب Twin 
وفائزيها هم:

*REDEMPTION* 

بموضوع عند الجلجثه .. 

و

*Twin*

بموضوع أين ألتقي بك؟؟؟ 


مسابقة انشط عضو

فازت الاخت *mrmr120* بكونها انشط عضوة بنشاطها و مشاركتها في المواضيع في قسم الصلب و القسامة تحديدا


الهدايا

هداياكم يا احبة هي نسخة خاصة من فلم الام المسيح 





مقدمة من منتديات الكنيسة

لذلك على الفائزين الاسراع و ارسال عناوينهم عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة

مبروك لجميع الفائزين
مذكرين ان كل واحد اشترك في المسابقة هو فائز روحيا قبل اي شئ اخر


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك

كل سنة و انتو طيبين و ينعاد عليكم الايام بخير يا رب 

و كل سنة و انت طيب يا احلى زعيم و أطيب قلب و أجمل روك و حبيب الكل

ربنا يعوضك و يسعدك زى مبتسعد ناس كتير و بتحب الكل ربنا يعوضك يا رب

مبروووووووووووك و الف مبروووووووووووووووك للجميع​


----------



## الياس عازار (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف الف الف مبروك للفائزين و يا رب تكون القيامة لنا جميعاً من ضعفنا


----------



## meraaa (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

 الف مليوووووووووون مبرووووووووك لكل الفايزين وبجد كلكم تستاهلوها
 كل سنه وانتم طيبين وكل سنه منورين وفى احلى منتدى مشاركين
وربنا معاك ياروك ويعينك ويحافظ عليك ويجعل المنتدى سبب بركه لكل الناااااااس 
ربنا يبارككم ويحافظ علينا وعلى منتدانا ياااااااااارب
:11: :ab4: :36_3_2: :16_4_10: :36_3_9: :36_3_21: :36_3_19: :961gn: ​


----------



## sparrow (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين
وربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك يا روك


----------



## سامى فهمى (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين


----------



## the servant (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك يا جماعة علي نشاطكم وابداعاتكم ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## twety (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*مبروك مبروووووووك مبرووووك*
*الف مليون خمسين مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*ربنا يبارككوا ويساعدكوا فى حياتكوا*
* ويكلك *​


----------



## twety (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*مبروك مبروووووووك مبرووووك*
*الف مليون خمسين مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك*

*ربنا يبارككوا ويساعدكوا فى حياتكوا*
* ويكلك مجهودك بالبركه*

*كل سنه والكل طيب وبخير*
*وانت طلعا من الضمن يازعيم ربنا يحافظ عليك*
*ويفرح قلبك دابما*
*ويعوض تعب محبتك ويديك اللى بتتمناه*

​


----------



## heidi (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

تستهلوها فعلا 
*​


----------



## emy (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

_الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك_
_لكل الفائزين_
_فعلا انتوا تستهلوا ربنا يباركم_
_ومرسى كتير يا روك على تعبك ربنا يقويك ويقوى كل اللى بيتعبوا فى المنتدى _
_امين_​


----------



## ماهر فاروق فايز عوض (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

يارب بارك كل من له تعب من اجل اسمك القدوس والف مبروك وربنا يعوضكم
صلوا لاجل. ماهرفاروق


----------



## MENA eid (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك ياجماعه على تعب محبتكم اخواتكم من خلال المواضيع والصور والتصميم وكل زاويه متخصصه فلى عمل اشكركم واحب اهنى وبارك كل عضو شارك بمحبه لخروجهذا العمل الجميل مع نعمه ربنا لنه عوضكم على هذا التعب مخلال فوزكم الجميل والمشرف لكل عضو ولكل زائر واهنى ايضا لذين شاركو فى هذه المسابقه الجميله واقول لهم يكفى اخذ بركه اعمالكم وان شاء الله القادم افضل مع تحياتى وتهاني واخوكم مينا::yahoo:


----------



## romany10 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## بيدق (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*congratulation:yahoo: *


----------



## anows522 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك


----------



## anows522 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الي المشرف انا مش عارف استخدم الامكانيات اللي في المنتي اصلي عضو جديد


----------



## anows522 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

المنتدي


----------



## blackguitar (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*ألف الف مبروك لكل الناس اللى فازوا وهارد لك للى مفازوش ويكيفهم شرف المحاوله*
*الف شكر لكل من تعب بجهد فى هذه المسابقه والف شكر لماى روك ع تعبه فالمنتدى *


----------



## amgad95 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك يا اخواتى الفلئزين وبشكركم علي مجهودكم الرائع


----------



## sabahalbazi (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

اخونا المبارك الزعيم . مبروك على هذه المسابقة الرائعة الناجحة . والرب يبارك تعب محبتك .والى امام لمجد المسيح . ومبروك للأخوة الفائزين . ونشكرهم ونشكر كل من اشترك في المسابقة على تعب محبتهم . وعلى محبتهم الجميلة للرب . الرب يبارككم ويبارك كل الاخوة القائمين والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى المبارك . وكل اعضاء المنتدى . والرب يستخدم الكل لمجد اسمه القدوس ولأعلاء كلمته المقدسة .ولأظهار وأعلان حق الرب وأمانته وصدقه ومحبته . له المجد في السماء وعلى الارض وفي المنتدى . وفي كل شبكة الانترنت الأن والى الأبد . آمين .


----------



## jax900 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مليون مبروك لاخوانى وأخواتى الفائزين


----------



## مينا الصقر (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ربنا يوفقكم           والف مبروك للفائزين            وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## ramy_pop_man (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

المسيح قام                    بالحقيقه قام
أخرستوس آنستى      اليسوس آنستى

كل عام وحضراتكم وجميعكم بصحه وخير فى ظل حماية رب المجد القائم من الاموات


----------



## قلم حر (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ألف ألف مبروك للفائزين .
يا ريت المره الجايه تقسم المسابقه الى قسمين ( حسب أعمار المتسابقين ) لو أمكن .
لكن بالفعل كل المشاركات الفائزه مميزه فعلا ....أما نشاط مرمر ....فهو غني عن التعريف .


----------



## الزهره الجميله (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

:new8: :new5: _*الف مبروك ربناا يباركم ويحفظكم ويعوضكم باجر السماوى ويكون معكم*_:new8: :new5:


----------



## جعفر الخابوري (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

السلا م على نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلا م


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*بسم رب المجد يسوع 
الف مبروك لاخوتى فى المسيح الذين قاموا باسعادنا بتصاميم رائعة ومواضيع حقيقى جميلة جدا واشكر ربنا انى عرفت اوصل لمنتدى مالىء بالبركة والمحبة الموجوده وياريت نستمر فى مشاركة المواضيع وببركة رب المجد يفضل المنتدى منور وموجود ديما فى حيتنا 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى*


----------



## rmr470 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الفا الف 
مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك مبروك




لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الفائــــــــــــــــــــــــــزي
ن وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## memotefa@hotmail.com (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف الف مبروك لكل الفاءزيين


----------



## memotefa@hotmail.com (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

رجوكم انا محتاجه مواقع مسيحيه ارثوذكسيه لعمل بحث كامل عن الصليب ياتري في حد ممكن يساعدني


----------



## نعمة (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـــ¤©§¤°حل وووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ـ¤©§¤°حلوو وو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــــ ــــــ¤©§¤ °حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ـــــ ــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو °¤§©¤ــ¤©§ ¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 
مبرررررررررررررررررررروك
مبروك


----------



## JesusIsMyGod (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

شكرا كتيير انا ما كنت متوقعة اني اربح بتصميمي ... 
شكرا ماي روك على مجهودك منتدى الكنيسة العربية والرب يباركك ويبارك المنتدى وجميع الاعضاء  
وانشاءالله من نجاح لنجاح بالمنتدى


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*


----------



## monlove (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبروك الف مبروك للفائزين 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبيبن


----------



## magdyfanos (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

​*الف مبروك يا احباء المسيح 
   اهم حاجة انتم كسبتوها هو تعزيات الصلب وفرحة القيامة  ومبروك لينا كلنا  ويارب  نعيش فترة خمسين مقدسة صلوا من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى    (سلام)*​


----------



## romyo (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
لكل الفائزين ​


----------



## اننوو (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

:yaka: 

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك:yaka: 
وعقبال الفردوس:yaka:


----------



## mrmr120 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ادددددددددددى
بجد بجد انا مش مصدقة 
مبروك علينا كلنا 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ياروك 
ونشوفك دايما فرحان ومتهنى​


----------



## Twin (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي*
*مبرووووووووووووووووك*
*للكل **بجد*
*تستهلوهاااااا*
:t16: :t16: :t16: 


My Rock قال:


> سلام رب السلام و نعمة اله النعمة و بركة الهنا المبارك معكم يا احبة​
> 
> نشكر الرب على النجاح المبارك الذي حققناه في فترة الصلب و القيامة التي تشرفنا في احيائها للمرة الثانية, لكن احيياناها في هذه السنة ببركة اكثر و بمجهود اكبر و بثمار اجود
> فقد زاد عدد الزوار و المتصفحين بمئات الالاف للقسم المخصص للصلب و القيامة و للمنتدى و الموقع بشكل عام في هذه الفترة المباركة
> لذلك هنيئا لكم يا مسيحي الشرق هذه الفرصة التي استغليتموها بجدارة للشهادة عن صلب المسيح و قيامته​


​ 
*يا روك مبروك عليك وعلينا كل هذا*
*وبجد دة بركة*
*الحب ال بينا والمحبة القوية التي كالموت*
*وبأمانة كله بيخدم من أجل أسمه القدوس*
*وكما قيل ...*
*إله السماء يعطينا النجاه ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني*
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​


My Rock قال:


> احد فعاليتنا كانت بعض المسابقات التي سنعلن فائزيها:​
> مسابقة تصميم الصلب و القيامة
> فائزها الاول:
> JesusIsMyGod​
> ...


*التصميمين أكثر من رائعين ربنا يبارككم*​ 


My Rock قال:


> مسابقة افضل موضوع​
> حورنا هذه المسابقة الى مسابقة المشاعر التي هي فكرة الاخ الحبيب Twin
> وفائزيها هم:​
> *REDEMPTION*​
> ...


​ 
*دية حاجة عادية *
*ههههههههههه*
*ريمنديشن يا جماعة معروف بأحساسه العالي*
* بجد ربنا يبركه*​ 


My Rock قال:


> مسابقة انشط عضو​
> فازت الاخت *mrmr120* بكونها انشط عضوة بنشاطها و مشاركتها في المواضيع في قسم الصلب و القسامة تحديدا​


​ 
*كالعادة مرمر*
*أنشط وأسرع عضو بالمنتدي *
*شكلك ركبه عربية*
*ههههههههههههه*​ 


My Rock قال:


> الهدايا
> هداياكم يا احبة هي نسخة خاصة من فلم الام المسيح ​
> 
> 
> ...


​ 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
*مبروك للكل*​ 


My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة​


*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## mrmr120 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*



Twin قال:


> [/size][/color][/center]
> 
> *كالعادة مرمر*
> *أنشط وأسرع عضو بالمنتدي *
> ...




اية كالعادة دى 
مش عجبك ياحاج انتا 
وبعدين انا راكبة قطر مش عربية يافالح 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## magdyfanos (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبروك


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*+*


لالالا دى كوسة .. إزاى أنا أفوز ؟ .. و لا علشان مشرف يعنى  .. أنا أحتج 

عاوز أشوف الإستفتاء اللى حصل .. و اللى رشحوا موضوعى للفوز كام واحد .. علشان بس أشعر انى فزت فعلاً 

أشكركم يا جماعه على إختياركم للموضوع .. و يا ريت الجائزة المره دى توصل :smil12:


----------



## mrmr120 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

متقلقش ياطارق 
الجوايز فعلا بتوصل بس بتقعد كتير
بس بتوصل فى الاخر وانا وصلنى الام بى ثرى انهردة
بس لسة هروح استلمة يوم الخميس 
بجد روك دة مفيش منة اتنين
ربنا يبارك ويفرحة دايما​


----------



## My Rock (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> لالالا دى كوسة .. إزاى أنا أفوز ؟ .. و لا علشان مشرف يعنى  .. أنا أحتج




تحتج على اختياري يا طارق؟ و انا فكرتك مساعد و محارب بجهتي... شكلك اتعديت من مينا...






> عاوز أشوف الإستفتاء اللى حصل .. و اللى رشحوا موضوعى للفوز كام واحد .. علشان بس أشعر انى فزت فعلاً


 
معلش الاستفتاء سري و مش ممكن نفصح معلومات عنه حفاظا على حياة الحكام






> أشكركم يا جماعه على إختياركم للموضوع .. و يا ريت الجائزة المره دى توصل :smil12:


 
صدقني بتوصل, حتى اسأل فراشة و رامي و مرمر
الظاهر انك بتخاف و مش معطي عنوانك الصحيح... اعمل ايه يا طارق...


----------



## merola (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*الف مبروك بجد ليكم كلكم تستهلوها فعلا
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
ويعوض تعب محبتكم
​*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*مبرووووووووووووووووك بجد الكل يستحقها عن جد وجداره .​*


----------



## martin1100 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*مسابقه جميله ربنا يبارك في الجميع  ويرينا فرح قيامته*


----------



## remo76 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

1001 مبروك علي جميع الفائزين في المسابقة 1001 عشان كل المشركين ب يقولو 1000 مبرك وعقبال كل سنة


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*+*




My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> تحتج على اختياري يا طارق؟ و انا فكرتك مساعد و محارب بجهتي... شكلك اتعديت من مينا...
> 
> ..




إختيارك ؟ ..  يبقى عرفت أنى فزت بالمحبة 



> معلش الاستفتاء سري و مش ممكن نفصح معلومات عنه حفاظا على حياة الحكام







ما تخافش انا بس هموت أتنين تلاته منهم بس 



> صدقني بتوصل, حتى اسأل فراشة و رامي و مرمر
> الظاهر انك بتخاف و مش معطي عنوانك الصحيح... اعمل ايه يا طارق




لالا دى حجه علشان تتهرب من الجوايز .. إسأل مينا يا سيدى  .. طبعاً أنا بهزر يا زعيم 

*عموما حبيبى يكفينى صدقنى محبتكم *

*المسيح معاكم يرعاكم*


----------



## مينا الصقر (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك للفائزين وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خير          ممكن اى حد يعرفنى ازاى اشتغل على المنتدى


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*اولا كل سنة وانتم طيبين مع انها متأخرة شوية لكن معلهش اقبلوها 
المرة دي وربنا يعيد عليكم الايام بكل الفرح والسعادة مع يسوع المسيح 

ثانيا الف مبروووووووووووك لكل الفائزين ورب المجد يعوض تعبكم وتكونوا
سبب بركة للاخرين مبروك عليكم الفوز    30: :ab8: :big29: 

اما مستر ماي روك كل اللي نقدر نقول لسعدتك شكرا علي تعبك 
وعلي محبتك     :ab4:​*


----------



## wael tohme (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

:smil12: :smil12: الف مبروك للفائزين واعاده الله على جميع العالم بالخير


----------



## shadymokhles (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*الف مبروووووووك وربنا معاكوا دايما يارب*​


----------



## ramy saba (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبررررررررررررررررررررروك للجميع تستهلو كلكم وباسم يسوع المسيح نتمنى لهذا المنتدى التقدم والازدهار :new4: :t16:


----------



## fadia2005 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

:yaka:


----------



## fadia2005 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

:new5: الف الف مبروك


----------



## amgad95 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك للفائزين والرب يباركهم


----------



## †جــــــــو† (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

شكرا للاخ الغالى علينا كلنا My Rock على المسابقه الغاليه بجد انت تعبك فى المنتدى لا يقدر احد على وصفه

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك وشكرا 

جـــــــو​


----------



## mahy (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## candy shop (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

1000 مبروك للفائزين ويارب دايما فى نجاح مستمر  وربنا يارك حياتكوا والى الامام:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :36_3_11: :16_4_9: :36_3_11: :16_4_9: :36_3_11: :16_4_9​:


----------



## Gina2020 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبروك على الحماس الجميل وكمان على الهدية الجميلة

ميرسى على الابداع الجميل


----------



## استفانوس (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الرب يبارك العاملين
والف مبروك لكم الفوز
متمنيا للجميع العطاء المستمر لكم وللمنتدى


----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

أخي الحبيب فريد, سعيد برؤيتك وسطينا من الجديد... كنا نتمنى وجودك ايضا في فترة احياء الفعاليات..
سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*



			صدقني بتوصل, حتى اسأل فراشة و رامي و مرمر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أيوة فعلآ وصلتنى الهدية*


----------



## ارووجة (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*الف مبروووووووووووووك تستاهلو كل خيررر  ^_^
وربنا يبارككم ويبارك الجميع*


----------



## اننوو (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

_سلام الرب يكون معكم_


----------



## عبدة (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك وسلام لجميعكم على الجوائز والرجاء الذى فيكم ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ghost (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا المسيح لم يصلب بدليل
جاء في سفر التثنية (ملعون كل من علق على خشبة)
والمسيح علق على خشبة
وجاء أيضا في سفر التثنية الاصحاح (18:18):واما النبي الذي يطغى ويتكلم باسمي كلام لم اوصيه ان يتكلم به او يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي.
معنى هذا ان قلنا ان المسيح صلب وقتل فهو نبي كاذب بنص ما جاء في تثنيةمن الذي صلب الناسوت ام اللاهوت؟
ان كان الذي صلب و قتل هو الناسوت اذا فهو ملعون فقد جاء في تثنية ملعون من علق على خشبة والملعون هو المطرود من رحمة الرب 
اما اذا قلنا ان الذي قتل وصلب هو اللاهوت فهذا مناقد لقانون الايمان
(المسيح اله حق من اله حق نزل وتجسد وتأنس وصلب)
وهذا نفسه مستحيل لأن الله لا يموت
وان كان المسيح هو المخلص الذي أتى ليخلصنا من خطيئة أبينا آدم فكان من المنطق ان يكون هذا الكلام في التوراة في أحدى البشارات
وقصة الصلب هذا والفداء مؤلفة من القصص الوثنية الرويونانية
وسأذكر لكم بعض هذه القصص ان شاء الله
ولكني أطلب من أدارة المنتدى عدم حزفي والرد على موضوعي ومواجهتي بالأدلة
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا
أرجوا الرد السريع على  موضوعي بدون انفعال غبي ولكن بتحكيم العقول وصدق البحث عن الحق


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Basilius (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*مبروك للفائزين 
والى الامام *


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*+*

بعد إنتظار دام اشهر .. 


وصلت الهدية بسلام إلي ارض الوطن ..

أشكرك حبيبي روك على تعبك ومحبتك و إهتمامك .. 

عوضك الله عوضاً باقياً غير فاني فى السموات 

بس ليا إستفسار حبيبي روك .. كان فيه ورقة صغيرة ملزوق عليها حاجة .. وبما أنى عبقرى فى معرفة كل شىء .. فالحقيقة .. ما عرفتهاش 

اشكرك حبيبي مره آخرى


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

واخيرااااا
المرة الجاية نرسل الهدايا قبل المسابقات و قبل معرفة الفائز حتى توصل بالوقت المناسب!!
بالنسبة للورقة, يبقى نتفاهم على الخاص :smil12:

الدوار باقي على Twin...
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي حبيبي روك*




My Rock قال:


> واخيرااااا
> المرة الجاية نرسل الهدايا قبل المسابقات و قبل معرفة الفائز حتى توصل بالوقت المناسب!!



 
*رأي مناسب*​ 


My Rock قال:


> الدوار باقي على Twin...


 
*خسارة فيك قلبي خسارة فيك حبي*
*يا خسااااااااااااااااااااارة*
*هدايا أيه هدايا ليه ؟؟؟؟*
*ولا شفت باكو لبان شكلس حتي*

*ويبختك يا REDEMPTION*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي حبيبي روك*
> 
> 
> ...





بتشكك في نزاهة المنتدي والادارة يا توين ولا ايه :11azy:


----------



## Twin (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي حبيبي كوبتك*



Coptic Man قال:


> بتشكك في نزاهة المنتدي والادارة يا توين ولا ايه :11azy:



*لا بشكك ولا حاجة*
*بس أنت عارف قد أيه أنا حساس*
*والا نسيت وصاية السوهاجي *
*ههههههههههههه*
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
*جمبري طازة جمبري مشوي*​ 

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي حبيبي كوبتك*
> 
> 
> ...


 
مالك بوصاية السوهاجي بس 

ومش عاجبكم الجمبري يا استاذ ما انت مش رضيت بغيره واعترضت ونشفت دماغك يبقي زنبك علي جنبك :gy0000:


----------



## الهلال الحزين (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

هل من الممكن تكون مسابقة اخرى للمسلمين؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*



الهلال الحزين قال:


> هل من الممكن تكون مسابقة اخرى للمسلمين؟؟؟


 
لا, من غير الممكن
تريد مسابقات اسلامية, روح لمنتديات اسلامية


----------



## الهلال الحزين (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

معك حق اسف


----------



## جوزفين سمير (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبروووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروووووك
ويارب دايما ناجحييييييين
والمنتدى كمان يبقى بخير وناجح


----------



## ramy saba (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ألف مبروك


----------



## fadia2005 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

مبروك للفائزين وعقبال كل اخوان واخوات في المسيح 
الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف الف مبروك
:new4::94::36_22_25::36_22_26::big31::17_1_34[1]::ab8::ab8::ab8::ab8::ab8::15_3_36[1]::01FDAB~189:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

ألـــــــــــــف مبـــــــــــروك للفائزين​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*الف مبروووووووووك لكل الفائزين*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتكم*
*وتكونوا دايماً*
*متميزين*​


----------



## gigi angel (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

الف مبروك


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفائزين بمسابقات الصلب و القيامة*

*الموضوع قديم *
*يغلق*


----------

